
Amazon considers opening augmented reality furniture stores - ptrptr
https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/26/amazon-furniture-and-electronics-stores/
======
anotheryou
I'm really curious on how realistic the look will be. Of course they want
their products to look good, but the biggest issue will be customers trusting
what they see enough.

